# wybor czcionek w konsoli KDE 3.2 ?

## gol4s

Witam,

Mam problem ze zmiana czcionki w konsoli KDE 3.2. Nie mam poprostu zadnej mozliwosci wyboru, poniewaz jedyna dostepna czcionka jest "fixed". W innych programach nie mam zadnego problemu z czcionkami, moge je zmianic dowoli i mam duzy wybor. W samym Centrum sterowania KDE instalator czcionek mam wszystkie zainstalowane podczas instalacji czcionki (100dpi,75dpi,cyrylic,freefont,local,misc,sharefont,Speedo,truetype, TTF, Type1,ukr). Wszystkie czcionki mam w fonts://System.  Dla usera i root'a jest ten sam problem. Nie wiem czy do konsoli jest cos dodatkowego potrzebne.

Posiadam gentoo 1.4, qt 3.2 i jak wspomnialem kde 3.2

Z gory dzieki za odpowiedz. Pozdrawiam.

[/b]

----------

## meteo

a co masz w /etc/X11/XF86Config w sekcji "Files"? jeśli FontPath ustawione na unix/:-1, to rodzi się pytanie czy włączyłeś xfs (serwer czcionek, nie obsługa file systemu  :Wink:  ). najlepiej sprawdzić to

```
/etc/init.d/xfs status
```

 konfiguracja xfs jest w /etc/X11/fs/config

----------

## btower

AJaki wynik daje:

```

$TERM

```

----------

## meteo

pardon, moje pytanie jest dość głupie, nie doczytałem Twojego posta do końca   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gol4s

 *btower wrote:*   

> AJaki wynik daje:
> 
> ```
> 
> $TERM
> ...

 

Uruchamia konsole linuxowa.

----------

